# Classifieds > Births, Deaths & Marriages >  Margaret Bews

## jimbews

Peacefully, surrounded by her family, in the tender loving care of the staff of St Andrews Community Hospital, on Tuesday 21st June 2016, Margaret, aged 92, dearly beloved wife of the late Rev James Bews, much loved mother of James, dear grandmother and great-grandmother.
Dad was minister in the Central and West Church from 1950 to 1957.

----------


## Betty

Jim, I'm sorry to read of the death of your Mum. I remember both your Mum and Dad from my days attending the Central Church.  They were both fine people.  May they rest in peace.

----------

